# Zugriff auf phpmyadmin wird mittels .htaccess nicht gesperrt



## tklustig (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute, habe in folgende Verzeichnisse
1.: /etc/phpmyadmin/
2.:/usr/share/phpmyadmin/
folgende .htaccess Datei angelegt:

```
deny from all
allow from 127.0.0.1
```
dann noch ein 
	
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

Dennoch ist der Onlinezugriff nach wie vor möglich. Wie kann ich den Onlinezugriff auf phpmyadmin wirksam unterbinden?
Der Quellcode von phpmyadmin liegt unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin.


----------

